# Todays 1800s dig finds, NY State Hospital bottles?



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 17, 2020)

Found these while digging a new dump today. Found 8 pharmacies but all from NY oddly since I'm in CT. What is even odder is that 7 of them are what I believe to be hospital bottles. 




LEFT TO RIGHT:
Boerick & Tafel Hom. Pharmacy (NYC), N.Y.S.H. Rochester, NY, and a bromo

Columbia Yarn card:







Crier crock piece:




One of the N.Y.S.H. Pharmacy Rochester, NY bottles (They all look really early like maybe 1880s or 1870s). Does N.Y.S.H. stand for New York State Hospital? Anyone seen these before or have any info?:







Very thin lips and some have uneven lips:




Definitely going back when I have more time since this spot seems like it has a good age.

Thanks for looking,
           PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## RCO (Oct 18, 2020)

I'd assume druggist bottles still traveled a bit back then , Rochester ny isn't that far away from CT


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 18, 2020)

RCO said:


> I'd assume druggist bottles still traveled a bit back then , Rochester ny isn't that far away from CT


Yeah, but the fact that there were so many of em.


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 18, 2020)

The people could have moved and taken the bottles which may have been full with them


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 18, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> The people could have moved and taken the bottles which may have been full with them


Probably a good guess. What is also odd is I can't find anything on them despite the fact they are from a pretty large city.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 19, 2020)

More stuff:


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 19, 2020)

Cool stuff !!! I’ve always liked those Clicqluot bottles , and that early Texaco piece is killer ! Is it celluloid ?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 19, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Cool stuff !!! I’ve always liked those Clicqluot bottles , and that early Texaco piece is killer ! Is it celluloid ?


Yes it is celluloid


----------



## A2TED (Oct 20, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Found these while digging a new dump today. Found 8 pharmacies but all from NY oddly since I'm in CT. What is even odder is that 7 of them are what I believe to be hospital bottles. View attachment 213271
> 
> LEFT TO RIGHT:
> Boerick & Tafel Hom. Pharmacy (NYC), N.Y.S.H. Rochester, NY, and a bromo
> ...








Buddy of mine dug a Boericke & Taffel in Michigan. I’m not sure what these were but I assume a patent med?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 20, 2020)

Th


A2TED said:


> Buddy of mine dug a Boericke & Taffel in Michigan. I’m not sure what these were but I assume a patent med?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These were pharmacy bottles. Boericke & Tafel was a wholesale homeopathic pharmacy located in NYC. There are many variations of bottles from there. The bottles are usually pretty common, but I've always liked them. The one I had just found however is probably one of the scarcer variations. What color is that one you showed?


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 20, 2020)

The NYSH bottles are homeopathic bottles...I believe the New York State Hospitals were "homeopathic" hospitals.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 20, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> The NYSH bottles are homeopathic bottles...I believe the New York State Hospitals were "homeopathic" hospitals.


N.Y.S.H. makes sense to be New York State Hospital, I can't believe I can't find any info on them or even the pharmacy being in that hospital for that matter!


----------



## Warf rat (Oct 21, 2020)

Great stuff


----------



## downstate (Oct 21, 2020)

The NYSH bottles are really unique. Would you consider selling/trading one? I'm located in Collinsville and collect old mental hospital items but have never seen one of those bottles. I have NYC Board of Health bottles or NYS stamped silverware for trade if interested.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 21, 2020)

downstate said:


> The NYSH bottles are really unique. Would you consider selling/trading one? I'm located in Collinsville and collect old mental hospital items but have never seen one of those bottles. I have NYC Board of Health bottles or NYS stamped silverware for trade if interested.


I sent you a PM. Yeah, these are really cool! Everyone so far I've talked to has never seen them. I really should go back to the spot I dug them, which I guess I have to keep sorta secret now, lol.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Oct 22, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> More stuff:
> 
> View attachment 213337



Love that Clicquot. I live/dig not too far from where they used to make it, but I've only ever found partials so far. I have a partial of that particular one now that I think about it.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 22, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Love that Clicquot. I live/dig not too far from where they used to make it, but I've only ever found partials so far. I have a partial of that particular one now that I think about it.


This one is the BIM version, but I believe there is an earlier example of it.


----------

